# Best regards



## Scherzo

Please tell me what you say in your language when I want to say at the end of a letter or an e-mail : "Best regards"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thedeity

it's said in Turkish, 'Sevgilerimle...' .


----------



## ergaster

There are many ways to translate it, in Italian.
One of the most common, not too formal and not too informal, is _Cordiali saluti._


----------



## elroy

In Arabic: تحيات حارة (_taHiyyaat Haarra_)


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: "Com os meus melhores cumprimentos" (this is a little formal).


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: С наилучшими пожеланиями (S nail*u*chshimi pozhel*a*niyami) - literally, With best wishes.
You can also finish your letter with Всего доброго (Vseg*o* d*o*brogo) - it's the same as the English 'All the best'.


----------



## Thomas1

There are many ways to translate it into Polish too.
The most close in meaning to the English would be:
_Z poważaniem,_
or
_Z wyrazami szacunku._
But they are used in pretty formal correspondence.

Semi formal:
_Z pozdrownieniami,_ 

The least formal:
_Pozdrawiam,_
_Pozdrowienia._

Tom


----------



## lazarus1907

One way In Spanish: "_Un cordial saludo_" (lit. a cordial/warm regard)


----------



## Honour

In turkish, we say *saygılar* / *saygılarımla *too. It means *respects  / with my respects* consecutively.


----------



## Ilmo

In *Finnish:*

*Parhain terveisin *(with best regards) or simply
*Terveisin* (with regards)


----------



## betulina

It depends a lot to whom the letter is addressed, but one possibility in Catalan is "Salutacions cordials".


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In Norwegian:

*(Med) vennlig hilsen* - (with) friendly regards
*Hilsen* is also an option.


----------



## Scherzo

In French there are also many ways to say it. Some common ones are :

#1 Bien à vous,

#2 Cordialement,


----------



## gigi1

In Greek:

Με σεβασμό (with respect)
Με εκτίμηση (with esteem)

But also in Greek it depends to whom it is adressed the letter


----------



## samanthalee

In Mandarin, we'll write

(writer's name)敬上

Order of words different from the English form
Regards,
(writer's name)


----------



## CriHart

In Romanian: 
Best regards = Cu stima
But you can also use the more informal form "Toate cele bune" (All the best)


----------



## Scherzo

In German :

Mit freundlichen Grüßen : means something like =  "With friendly wishes"


----------



## Scherzo

Post more "Best regards" in your language.


----------



## sapphira

samanthalee said:


> In Mandarin, we'll write
> 
> (writer's name)敬上
> 
> Order of words different from the English form
> Regards,
> (writer's name)


 
The equivalent of "best regards" is:
    此致,
敬礼!
or
    祝
好!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Scherzo said:


> Please tell me what you say in your language when I want to say at the end of a letter or an e-mail : "Best regards"



I am not 100% sure how (in)formal 'Best regards' is in English, but in *Dutch* we can end a letter with:
- _Hoogachtend _
(Lit. Highly esteeming, very formal and it is getting obselete)
- _Met vriendelijke groet(en)_ 
(Lit. With friendly greeting(s), originally quite non-formal, but it is getting used in more formal situations too lately)
- or

_Groetjes_, (Lit. little greetings, very informal)
Frank


----------



## vinka

In Ukrainian:
З найкращими побажаннями (z naykraschimy pobazhanniamy)


----------



## mimi2

In Vietnamese:
*Gửi đến bạn những lời chúc tốt đẹp nhất*.
Another translation:
*Gửi đến bạn những lời thăm hỏi tốt đẹp nhất*.


----------



## Aurin

Scherzo said:


> In German :
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen : means something like = "With friendly wishes"


 
That´s what you say in formal letters.
In informal letters you can say:
Liebe Grüße
Beste Grüße 
Alles Liebe


----------



## zaigucis

In Latvian:

Ar cieņu, name of sender  (with respect, ....)
Visu labu (All the best)

This is formal, but lately even in formal letters sometimes use infromal sentences - wish nice weekend or good working week or something else, depends of situation.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

puno pozdrava
also
sve najbolje (all the best)


----------



## Scherzo

Do you have more ?


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

_*Geriausi linkėjimai*_ (Best regards)

If I write a letter to my friend I usually end: _*Su meile*_ (With love)

If it is a formal letter I usually end: _*Pagarbiai*_ (Respectly)


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian:    Lijepi pozdrav (informal)
                Sa poštovanjem (formal)

Slovenian:  Lep pozdrav (informal)
                S spoštovanjem (formal)


----------



## kusurija

Czech:
(formal) S úctou
  (writer's name) - with respect.
As i other languages, it depends from situation... sometimes we write ...s přáním hezkého dne (wishing good/pretty day) (mostly in formal correspondence) 
informal: Čau/Ahoj Tvůj..(writer's name)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese there are also many possibilities. I'll just show you which sounds close to the tone of Best regards in English: Atenciosamente.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

A few equivalents in Macedonian.

*Сè најубаво!* — "All the best!"
*Со срдечни/најубави поздрави* — "With kind/best regards"
There are many, many more...


----------



## Scherzo

Do you have more?


----------



## Prince_of_Persia

In Persian we say " _Ba Ehteraamaate faeqe_" 
which means "With the greatest respects"


----------



## Alijsh

Prince_of_Persia said:


> In Persian we say " _Ba Ehteraamaate faeqe_"
> which means "With the greatest respects"


Thanks.  I think it's not a common term. Don't you think so? How about *bâ **dorude farâvan* or *bâ [taghdime] ehterâm*?


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish: (med) venlig hilsen

means the same as in Norwegian.


----------



## Nizo

As in other languages, *Esperanto* has several options.  Very formally, one might write *Kun profunda estimo*.  At the end of a less formal letter or e-mail, we might use *Ĉion bonan!* (all the best) or the very Esperanto expression *Samideane*, which has the sense of "in the spirit of someone who shares the same ideas...".


----------



## galdenny

In Hungarian we say "Baráti üdvözlettel!" (= best regards)


----------



## macta123

In Hindi : Meri shubhkamnayein

In Malayalam : nallathu varaTTey


----------



## Mjolnir

We have several in *Hebrew*:
איחולים לבביים
ברכות חמות
ברכות לבביות
And probably a few others.


----------



## 0stsee

In Indonesian:

I honestly can only think of *Salam*.

I guess someone who currently lives in Indonesia could give a better answer.


----------



## theo1006

0stsee said:


> In Indonesian:
> 
> I honestly can only think of *Salam*.
> 
> I guess someone who currently lives in Indonesia could give a better answer.


 
In Indonesian you may write *Salam* (greetings) , which is short and therefore rather informal.

More formal and polite is: *Salam hormat* (respectful greetings), or *Hormat saya* (my respects)

And for a good friend you may write: *Salam hangat* (warm greetings)


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> In Arabic: تحيات حارة (_taHiyyaat Haarra_)


 
That is quite informal compared to "best regards" which is in English rather formal.  For a formal expression I usualy go with: مع وافر الإحترام والتقدير (ma'a wafir al-ihtiram wal-taqdeer): with abundant respect and consideration.


----------



## lemonad

In Uzbek we end the formal letter with:

Хурмат эла, (name)

In Russian we end the formal letter with:

С уважением, (name)

or in more informal letters:

До скорой, (looking forward seeing you)


----------



## Spartak

In Bulgarian formal letter:

С уважение, (name)

or more polite:

Сърдечни поздрави (Best regards)

С най-добри пожелания (Best wishes)

or in more informal letters:

До скоро, (looking forward to see you)


----------



## Hutschi

German:

The default neutral form is:

Viele Grüße von (name)
Example: Viele Grüße von Max Meyer

More informal, in the own family or to friends or children:
Viele liebe Grüße, Euer Max (plural, male)
Viele liebe Grüße, Dein Max (singular, male)
Viele liebe Grüße, Eure Caroline (plural, female)
Viele liebe Grüße, Deine Caroline (singular, female)

There is also the polite form usually to all others:

Viele Grüße, Ihre Frau Meier
Viele Grüße, Ihr Herr Meier

These are only some possibilities there are a lot more.


----------



## krume

On Macedonian "Поздрав" (in latin "Pozdrav")


----------



## jesuisledoughboy

In Swiss German, I'd say: Med härzliche  Grüesse
 more or less "with kind regards"


----------



## guilzeit

In Brazilian Portuguese, we just use "Atenciosamente," something like (with attention)


----------

